# Kindle Fire over the Air Firmware updates Blocking - is Amazon OTA legal?



## ps32412

Kindle Fire over the Air Firmware updates Blocking - is Amazon OTA legal?

ps32412 Since this is my first Device where I have seen that a Device Manufacturer can push out Firmware updates I wonder if Amazon has the legal right to do so.
If you compare all Gaming Consoles like PlayStation 3, XBox 360 Wii and all the Apple Phones, iPads iPaods and Millions of Routers and Software there is not one which a Manufacturer can force an End User to have upgraded the Device. I really thinks this is not OK and will place some commends on other Forums where such updates by a Manufacturer are not allowed. (Something for EFF too)

Anyway, that leads me to the conclusion that I where on the right path to root my Kindle Fire to prevent such OTA updates.
unfortunately I quite a new to this scene (1 day) and have almost 0 knowledge of Android.








Install DroidWall. Once installed, launch Droidwall. Make sure the mode says "Mode: White list (allow selected).
You will have to manually select which apps to give Wifi access to (I selected Email, Browser, Netflix, and Amazon Video on Demand).
You should only select the apps you REALLY want to give access to. Then hit Menu and Apply Rules.


----------



## jcase

I believe the OTAs are legal and likely covered in your EULA.

It is not the first to have silent OTA updates, google does it all the time with the market, silently updating itself.


----------



## ps32412

They can write everything into the EULA the question is if the big mass will fight it off or just accept everything dictated by the big companies.
For example recently there was discovered that most devices track all user actions and by writing it into some sort of agreements which users have to click on to be able to start using it, doesn't make it right by all government laws, otherwise they wouldn't have a class action law..... against them.....

Anyway I get this device for Christmas and have until Jan 24 to return it to the store if it get too much to my nerves since i have an iPad 2 already where I can Video Conference and RDP VPN group apps into folders and protect individual ones with passwords, I could make a huge list just after 24h but will be fair and say that at least the price tag of $200 is $300 less than the iPad 2.


----------



## gohamstergo

so does anyone know what app initiates the updates?


----------



## Rogan

I think OtasilentInstall.apk


----------



## spetrarca

Rogan said:


> I think OtasilentInstall.apk


As long as you've got root access, you can use App Quarantine to prevent OTASilentInstall.apk from running.


----------



## gohamstergo

i feel quite moronic for that being so obvious. thanks both. id definitely prefer just to quarantine one app than to have to do droidwall for everything...can i just delete the apk safely? that would be easiest. just root explorer and bye bye...?

and also OTASilentInstall doesnt show in App Quarantine.


----------



## spetrarca

gohamstergo said:


> i feel quite moronic for that being so obvious. thanks both. id definitely prefer just to quarantine one app than to have to do droidwall for everything...can i just delete the apk safely? that would be easiest. just root explorer and bye bye...?
> 
> and also OTASilentInstall doesnt show in App Quarantine.


I'm not quite sure what (if any) the side effects of deleting the apk would be. You could always save a copy of it (or just rename it OTASilentInstall.apk.old or something) and have it handy in the unlikely event it really fouls things up.

If you want to Quarantine, it, you need to enable "show system apps" in the settings menu of App Quarantine.


----------



## jb0nez

No, OTASilentInstall can be deleted completely and you can still get an update. There are reports of this on xda. I suspect ADCP myself. I installed Droidwall, blocked ONLY ADCP and the kernel (they might have hooks in there) and I ALSO removed /system/etc/security/otacerts.zip (after backing up of course)

I never got the update. I think removing otacerts.zip is what really broke the link in the chain. I think it's the encryption/signature key Amazon uses when they install an update; otherwise a very clever hacker could push their own OTA updates to millions of devices.

The ONE problem I had when otacerts.zip was missing and ADCP was blocked, the one and only problem, was that I had to use the Kindle Fire's Amazon App Store app to get apps from Amazon. I could no longer purchase them via my computer's web browser and then go into KF's App Store and click to install it. Otherwise everything else functioned fine and I remained registered. I have since put a pre-rolled rooted 6.2 to 6.2.1 update that doesn't wipe /system on, and it gave me back otacerts.zip. I don't know if that means i have someone else's key now! But once that file was back I could once again get an app on my computer then go into KF's App Store and it said you have apps waiting to install, click here to install. So otacerts.zip definitely is connected to app installation, and likely connected to OTA updates, but someone adventurous would need to run a stock KF and just remove that file and see if they ever update.

Edit: Rather, since you need root to remove that file, someone would need to root, remove the file, but not install Droidwall or do anything else...and just wait til the next update.


----------



## spetrarca

jb0nez said:


> someone adventurous would need to run a stock KF and just remove that file and see if they ever update.
> 
> Edit: Rather, since you need root to remove that file, someone would need to root, remove the file, but not install Droidwall or do anything else...and just wait til the next update.


I have a stock 6.2.1 rooted backup of my KF saved. I may be adventurous enough to try it when the next update rolls out.


----------



## ps32412

Yesterday I returned my kindle fire to BestBuy and get my money back since I'm not willing to deal with OTA updates without me to choose to do so. And now I get a open Box iPad 2 16GB for $399 plus $25 off for BestBuy M.L King day deals.
And guess what with 16GB I can install much more apps and Games as with the Kindle Fire and the Display is much more detailed than the Kindle Fire.
It was nice to learn something about Android OS at least and the Forum here rocks and the tweaks out for Android rock too. Specially I did like Total Commander for Android free Beta. But the Kindle Fire itself just didn't please my expectations.
Have fun..


----------



## piccler

Should have got a different tab with android is....apple is whack

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------

